# Posessed Puppy



## KONA (Dec 1, 2008)

Kona in maniac mode....


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

KONA said:


> Kona in maniac mode....


I love it! He's not letting go anytime soon....


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

My Gunther likes to play "can't have it" with me, too. I have to pry the ball and toys out of his mouth.


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

Haha look at the ears!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that is too cute! :smile:My one yellow lab I have to fight with to get the tennis ball from her! She just won't give it up no matter what when she has it! Demon dog I call her haha! That pic. is just funny & mischevious! Gotta love dogs!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

What a great picture of pure happiness! PLAY?!?!?


----------

